# .243 Groups



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I picked up a new .243 for my wife, well that's the excuse I used when she asked why I bought it. I ran four different factory loads through it last night off bags at 100 yards. The rifle is a Savage Model 11 Trophy Hunter that was $400 NIB off Gunbroker. The first picture is HSM 95 grain VLD, second picture is Hornady 95 grain SST, third picture is Barnes 80 grain TTSX, the last picture is Winchester 100 grain PP. I grew up shooting a .243 and it is one of my favorite calibers to shoot!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I picked up a new .243 for my wife,


Good trade. :mrgreen:
Seriously, it looks like you have a sweet shooting rifle!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I like those 80ttsx on game.
Nice choice.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bob L. said:


> I like those 80ttsx on game.


If you don't mind me asking, what animals have you shot with it and at what distances? I am thinking about shooting them instead of the Bergers.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what animals have you shot with it and at what distances? I am thinking about shooting them instead of the Bergers.
> 
> Thanks!


I guess it depends on what application you want them for.
Deer long range shoot a Berger or SST. All purpose for everything ttsx. I do like the ttsx over the standard tsx. I think the 80ttsx is a great combo for velocity, weight, and penetration. 
Friends have taken antelope, deer, elk, black bear under 500 yards. 
I would rather shoot them then bergers in the 200-500 range. You will like them at 243 velocity. Can you handload them?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great shooting!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bob L - thanks for the info! I am debating loading some up with the 80 ttsx, do you have a load recipe that works best for you? I have 3 antelope tags this fall (1 in Utah and 2 in Wyoming) that I'm planning on taking this gun for.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> Bob L - thanks for the info! I am debating loading some up with the 80 ttsx, do you have a load recipe that works best for you? I have 3 antelope tags this fall (1 in Utah and 2 in Wyoming) that I'm planning on taking this gun for.


Sent you pm


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is an update on the .243:

After receiving some information, provided by Bob L, I decided to load up some 80 grain TTSX. The specs for the load that shot the best are: 45.3 grains of H4350, COAL of 2.580, Hornady brass, CCI primers, and the muzzle velocity average is 3371. The group was a nice cloverleaf with all holes touching. Like stated above, I have 3 antelope tags this year and I am planning on doing my own little bullet comparison. My plan is to shoot one with the 95 grain VLDs, one with the 80 grain TTSX, and one with the 95 grain SST. Hopefully the antelope will cooperate and I can get them all at about the same yardage.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice shooting! I think your going to like them! Share the antelope story when done.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

In for the updates


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I was able to head out yesterday for my Utah CWMU doe antelope tag. I used the 95 grain Hornady for this one and was pretty impressed. The shot was 237 yards, quartering slightly toward me and she went right down. I also was able to get my two and a half year old son out for his first hunt! Pictures included are of my new hunting buddy, entrance hole, and exit hole.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I was able to head out yesterday for my Utah CWMU doe antelope tag. I used the 95 grain Hornady for this one and was pretty impressed. The shot was 237 yards, quartering slightly toward me and she went right down. I also was able to get my two and a half year old son out for his first hunt! Pictures included are of my new hunting buddy, entrance hole, and exit hole.


Congrats. Looks like things came together with your load.
Also, your a good Dad for getting your son out on your hunt. I bet he'll remember that day forever.


----------

